# Vor und Zürück Maustasten gehen nicht mehr mit Firefox3

## michel7

Die o.g. Maustasten funktionieren plötzlich nicht mehr mit dem neuen Firefox3. Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte? Vielleicht muss man es irgendwo in den Firefox Einstellungen freischalten?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo michel7,

ich wurde eben in einem anderen thread auf das Add-on "Firegesture" aufmerksam (nun ist es installiert) und bei mir funktionieren jetzt diese Maustasten. K.a. wie das vorher war dann da habe ich sie noch nicht wirklich verwendet.

Mfg Chris

----------

## misterjack

about:config und folgendes einstellen:

    * mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action = 2

    * mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.numlines = -1

    * mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.sysnumlines = false

Irgendwelche Addons zu installieren ist overkill  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

Also ich kann was anderes berichen  :Wink: .

Im FF2 gingen die Daumentasten nicht, aber im FF3 funktionieren sie ohne irgend etwas an der xorg Konfiguration geändert zu haben.

----------

## CooSee

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> about:config und folgendes einstellen:
> 
>     * mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action = 2
> 
>     * mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.numlines = -1
> ...

 

DANKE   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## michel7

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> about:config und folgendes einstellen:
> 
>     * mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action = 2
> 
>     * mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.numlines = -1
> ...

 

Das ist es gewesen! Vielen Dank! Hab schon Entzugserschenungen gehabt ....   :Surprised: 

----------

## michel7

Komisch,

heute gehen die Maustasten im Firefox wieder nicht, obwohl die Einstellungen stimmen ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Irgendwelche Addons zu installieren ist overkill 

 

fein, jetzt funktioniert das endlich wieder.

Ich dachte schon ich müßte wieder von evdev zurück und durch den 'Protocol/Device/Buttonmapping und Co.'-Reifen springen.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "evBits"        "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits"       "~272-287"

        Option      "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

        Option      "Pass"          "3"

EndSection
```

----------

## michel7

Hmm, udev-126 und udev-127 scheinen das Problem mit Maustasten und mit der Tastatur zu machen. Wenn ich auf udev-125 downgrade dann läuft wieder alles.

----------

## think4urs11

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Hmm, udev-126 und udev-127 scheinen das Problem mit Maustasten und mit der Tastatur zu machen. Wenn ich auf udev-125 downgrade dann läuft wieder alles.

 

Bug 236551?

----------

